# Fridays Pics



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

International Pirates Day Fun!
My GF and I
The Bilge Pumps


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

*One day in Oahu*

Started this am with Breakfast with Mickey at the disney resort here, then a relaxing drive to the West side of the island to Waimea State Park, then luau and show at Germaines! Great day! Hawaii is just incredible, everyone should come and experience this, its just mindblowing!

Grandkids, Chris and Serenity with Mickey
New Granddaughter, Carolann
our view at the breakfast table
bus service anyone?
the greens are.....well.....just "greener"
ocean view
can you say "pulled pork"?
sunsets


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

*the luau!*

more pics from today's luau!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Cool pictures Shaky!!! Couple pics of the sunrise, last Sunday morning on the way to church. I'll have some more pics to post in a few hours.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

New ride I picked up yesterday.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*Friday Pics*

1. This made for tough dove hunting.
2. Banded dove I shot on my first dove hunt ever.
3. Backyard sunrise after first cool front of the year.
4. Girls at my work's family day.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

*My Fishing Guide*

It's hard to believe that my Fishing Guide and Love of MY Life will be turning 65 this weekend.

I sure hope that she doesn't retire from her Fish Guiding job!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Grandson in a pot.A very large pot!








Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Junebug's Navy YP 655 was out on the bay last Sunday with the Sea Scouts and I got a couple of pics. It's got a unique sound being powered by 4 Detroit 671's which are two stroke diesels. https://www.facebook.com/YP-655-81293834351/ gives a little history on the boat. It's one of my favorites and it was the first time I have seen it underway.


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

M/K & Shiner, South Zone Doves opening morning. We were just west of Ricardo. We hunted this property and another on the east side of 77.

Big Red, M/K and Shiner with their doves stacked on the running board....


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Whole lotta purty in those pics.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Nicely done Buckshot


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

New diet plan, chicken salad every day this week......not my kinda food....



















Shower in the new crib. I wanted a big shower, I got one....


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

A few from last week


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

Reynolds4 said:


> Nicely done Buckshot


Thanks!

Tried for about 30 minutes to get the 2nd. image rotated correctly, but never could figure it out!


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

1. Daughter got her ears pierced last Friday eve. Went the needle route at platinum ink. Not a tear or even a sqwauk out of her 
2. Birthday party fun
3. Crazy horse
4. Sunrise on the gulf monday morning


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Buckshot Magee said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Tried for about 30 minutes to get the 2nd. image rotated correctly, but never could figure it out!


here go


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Sunset from the drone in Utopia. Problem is, with the go Pro looking right at it the true colors don't come out.








Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

*Fall Ball Rose Rich*

My #2's Kicking butt and taking names!!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Picking these up this weekend. The 2 redheads.
Thank You Kendall Kersh. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

LouieB said:


> Picking these up this weekend. The 2 redheads.
> Thank You Kendall Kersh. Absolutely beautiful.


Nice...were they easier to shoot carrying those staubs? 

Adalee was born yesterday...9 lbs, 6 ozs...21". :brew2:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Congrats Grandpa Harbor. God loves you so much he gave you another little woman in your life.

And Its easiest to shoot them when they land and mingle with the dekes. Just hard on the dekes though.:wink:


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

few from last weekend


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Today is my 33rd anniversary,, gonna cook her steak and lobster tonight and ask for another year 


Our first garandbaby,, Kylei Ann Wilkins 


4 generations 


Jo Jo getting ready last Sunday,,, didn't work


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

roundman said:


> here go


Thanks!


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

Nwilkins said:


> Today is my 33rd anniversary,, gonna cook her steak and lobster tonight and ask for another year
> 
> Our first garandbaby,, Kylei Ann Wilkins
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

me vs mach 1
ready for goose season 
dove hunting friday was lame, only got 6, went fishing sunday and did a little better


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Friday Plates*

It was a good week of plates. Dang good.

Ahi Tuna Loin Seared with Roasted Caponata

Roasted Poblano Avocado Speckled Trout

Ahhh Ce-veeee-che

Lemon Pepper Creole Mustard Specs on Herbed Rice

Jerk Cheeken

Good day on the water.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

BretE said:


> New diet plan, chicken salad every day this week......not my kinda food....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man with a shower that big don't need no steenkin' diet! LOL


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

*Grammie*

well my Grammie went home to our lord and savior and also to two step with granddad again!!! she will be missed dearly but I requested her to save me a spot on the pier!!! here just a couple of her and the man she missed ever so dearly for many years Glad she gets to see him again!!!


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

1-3: I stepped out of the house sunday to check the smoker, only to be suprised by large branches floating down from the sky over about a 10 acre area. It looked like something out of a movie about a nuclear holocaust. I looked at an oak tree and noticed it dancing all around. Then it hit me. It was the largest dirt devil I had ever seen! At least 500' tall. Unfortunately, I was too amazed to think to get the phone out till it was almost too late.

It may be hard to tell, but those dots in the sky are not birds. They're trimmings from a tree, each about 2' in diameter.

Made for quite hte clean up with those branches scattered all over the place! It would have been something if it had hit the house (missed us by about 50').

4: Is it that time already?


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Dick Hanks said:


> It's hard to believe that my Fishing Guide and Love of MY Life will be turning 65 this weekend.
> 
> I sure hope that she doesn't retire from her Fish Guiding job!


There's no way in hell she is 65.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

My fat lab waiting on me to shoot some birds

My son on Lake Austin on a paddle boat for a wedding

My daughter got her Hunter Safety Education card in the mail


Have a good weekend!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

carryyourbooks said:


> There's no way in hell she is 65.


Those 4 pictures of her were taken from when she was 53 to 60 years old.
I'll get some nice updated ones, with new fish, this winter in the FL Keys.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Dick Hanks said:


> Those 4 pictures of her were taken from when she was 53 to 60 years old.
> I'll get some nice updated ones, with new fish, this winter in the FL Keys.


Even still, she doesn't look her age. I need to know her secret :bounce:


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

33 years ago today,, leaving to go bird hunting for our honeymoon,, 

Still not lived that one down,, however, we are still married and we couldn't afford an expensive trip


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Congrats and that is HILARIOUS!!!! No wonder ya'll are still married- you both have a great sense of humor!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Gemini8 said:


> Even still, she doesn't look her age. I need to know her secret :bounce:


Thank you. I will past this on to her. I know that she does take very good care of her skin, but I have no idea what is in those jars.

I did a quick fact check on dates. The boat in all of those pictures is a 2005 model. This means she was actually 55 to 60 years old in those pictures. The boat was new in the Grouper picture (1st picture).


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

whatever, she is a beautiful lady!


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

*Friday Pics*

We finally decided to replace our bed and somehow ended up with a complete bedroom remodel! Carpet gone, new wood grain tile in itâ€™s place, new lighter color on the walls and I managed to finish painting just in time for the delivery guys to show up!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Gemini8 said:


> Even still, she doesn't look her age. I need to know her secret :bounce:





POC Fishin' Gal said:


> whatever, she is a beautiful lady!


x100


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

*Driving around*

Came across a couple of nice Axis driving around today on a friends ranch. The buck were waiting to be fed when I got back home.


----------



## C_Swan (Jul 22, 2015)

I shared this picture on another thread today and someone suggested to post it here. I am pretty proud of it, probably the coolest thing I've done in quite a long time. 

A few friends and I were pushing our luck staying on the water when a storm was blowing in. We were scrambling to get back to the boat ramp but I took a minute to stand on the back of the boat and chose the panoramic option on my phone and this is what become of it. If you haven't messed with that option, I highly recommend it. If I can make it look cool, someone else can make it look 10X cooler.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Cool pictures Shaky!!! Couple pics of the sunrise, last Sunday morning on the way to church. I'll have some more pics to post in a few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was on the water this morning, so here are some pics from this morning's wade. 
Sunrise & 20" trout I caught. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

C_Swan said:


> I shared this picture on another thread today and someone suggested to post it here. I am pretty proud of it, probably the coolest thing I've done in quite a long time.
> 
> A few friends and I were pushing our luck staying on the water when a storm was blowing in. We were scrambling to get back to the boat ramp but I took a minute to stand on the back of the boat and chose the panoramic option on my phone and this is what become of it. If you haven't messed with that option, I highly recommend it. If I can make it look cool, someone else can make it look 10X cooler.


:walkingsm

Hell of a photo off a phone!!


----------



## backbay2 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Raised Garden Beds*

Built some Raised Garden Beds. Just waiting on dirt! Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Dick Hanks said:


> Thank you. I will past this on to her. I know that she does take very good care of her skin, but I have no idea what is in those jars.
> 
> I did a quick fact check on dates. The boat in all of those pictures is a 2005 model. This means she was actually 55 to 60 years old in those pictures. The boat was new in the Grouper picture (1st picture).


Beautiful lady Mr Hanks. You are very lucky.
What day is her birthday? Mine is sunday as well as my nephews.


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

A wise man don't talk about his ladies age. Even if she is as good looking as yours.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

spurgersalty said:


> Beautiful lady Mr Hanks. You are very lucky.
> What day is her birthday? Mine is sunday as well as my nephews.


I total agree.... I am a very lucky man to have her in my life.

Bingo on the birthdays! The 3 of you share the same birthday.

Happy birthday to you as well Spurgersalty.

"apbubba"...... I cleared it with the lady 1st.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

East Matagorda Bay facing West this evening.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Teal Hunt last week,, pup learning from Momma


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwâ€¦â€¦...


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Dick Hanks said:


> It's hard to believe that my Fishing Guide and Love of MY Life will be turning 65 this weekend.
> 
> I sure hope that she doesn't retire from her Fish Guiding job!


Unless you have these pics mixed up with someone else, your lady looks great for 65.


----------

